# will he heal?



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

So yeah, my fish looks like this.
Black spot is the bite.


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

up


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Put him in a hospital tank with salt. I have heaqrd of melaflex or something use that too. I have had people recommend it and they say it works. Good luck


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

yea melafix and 1 tbsp of salt per 10 gallons is a good idea... i think he will be fine after a few weeks


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

Been doing that but the bite is deep as you can see. Thanks for the positive feedback though.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

The bite is well into the body of the fish. The wound will heal but full recovery of the anal fin is doubtful.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that is pretty deep into his meat. There is a good chance it wont heal very good in that area, but you never know.


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

Updated picture.


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

bump


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

bump


----------



## Mr. redbelly (Aug 4, 2004)

AHHHH it bit his butt hole off....how will he poop..lol but anyways i think he will be fine in a few weeks


----------



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

That's a pretty big bite. What fish did that?


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

Update:
He healed, but not all the way. Inside the bite now, the anal fin is growing inside- yeah thats right inside?? What should I expect?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

qwuintus said:


> Update:
> He healed, but not all the way. Inside the bite now, the anal fin is growing inside- yeah thats right inside?? What should I expect?


 I honestly don't know what you should expect from that. could you post a pic of it so we can see exactly what you are talking about? is he defecating (pooping) on a regular basis?


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

Ill try to show you what I mean later. Its a bit awkward.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Let nature take his course he'll be fine.


----------



## alexm (Aug 18, 2003)

Take a look at my caribe that was bitten in a similar way, it wasn't as bad but you can see it healed in a similar fashion. The fin starts growing over the wound. If there is fin left either side of the munch hopefully the missing bit in the middle will find its natural length.

The flesh should then fill out underneath. As Don said above, it is likely there may be a bit of a dent in that area as it it a large chunk missing!

Caribe Healing Pic


----------

